# why does grass appear too green on hdr's



## handsomejackuk (Feb 8, 2013)

as topic suggests.. it seems as though all the grass on my pics appears too green.. why is this ??


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Because many HDR's have the Saturation cranked WAY too high....  this is one of the reasons many HDR's look more like cartoons than photos...


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Because many HDR's have the Saturation cranked WAY too high....  this is one of the reasons many HDR's look more like cartoons than photos...




Exactly.

The only use I had for HDR is to boost contrast. Most programs have an option for contrast only boosting.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 8, 2013)

Twice as many green photosites on sensors than red or blue so they are more prominent when multiplied on hdr i believe


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 8, 2013)

I always find it is the yellow that gets over-cranked in HDR. 
If you desatuarte or darken the yellow channel, the grass becomes much more realistic.

...it don't stop it looking like a cartoon though...


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 8, 2013)

Cartoons can often times look better than Birds, spiders and cats :lmao:


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 13, 2013)

It has some to do with saturation and some to do with how the HDR combines the data and renders it. 

Photomatix has a tendency to make grass and natural greens look "neon", while a processor like HDR Expose has its own color engine that helps to keep the initial HDR looking more natural. If you look at a scene done in Photomatix vs. the real thing, the colors are always going to be slightly different - greens are more green, browns are more red. It's not a bad thing. It's just the nature of some software.

HDR Workflow for the rest of us


----------



## handsomejackuk (Feb 13, 2013)

ahh rite thanks that clears it up loads... i will try hdr workflow...


----------

